# camber values



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

hey , got my ground controls on and lovin it, just wondering waht kinda camber adjustments you guys are running on. whats a good value to tell the shop. Also what would be a good value for sportlines installed, got another friend with a 95 200sx and he instaleld them but his alignment is terrible. im putting an alignment kit for him on but just wondering what is a good setting for him also. 
thanks


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

One to two degrees negative camber drives quite nicely on the street. Too bad the shop can't get that out of your strut suspension. You will need camber plates to achieve that goal.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

I have driven with everything from stock to 2 degrees negative. I find no reason to not recommend 1.5 degrees negative or less for the street. At 2 degree's my car hunts and drifts with the application of power. It is great (really great) in the corners but not good in a straight line. I race a lot (autocross) and the 2 degrees is worth it for that. On the street 1.5 is the way to go.


----------

